# How can I fix this?



## CrashTECH (Jul 8, 2009)

Okay, so I have this lighter: w-w-w.delmarfinecigars.com/Merchant2/graphics/00000001/SM_Firebird_Satelite_Lighters.jpg.

I was using this butane to fill it:
img DOT cigarsinternational DOT com/p/200/m/c/m-clbuc144-2.jpg

The stupid plastic tip broke off. I was out of town and bought a giant can that has a metal tip with several different size tips to put on it.

us DOT st12 DOT yimg DOT com/us.st.yimg.com/I/netlighters_2027_218609109

Now I can't fill my lighter and I have probably 11-12oz of butane that I can't use.

Does anybody have ANY ideas? I'd like to save this butane if I can. I'd rather not buy another lighter at this point, although I will if it means I can use the large can. I am okay with losing out on the small one if I have to.


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

One of the different size caps should fit your lighter, its very hard to eyeball it. So you best bet is just try every one. Good luck.


----------



## CrashTECH (Jul 8, 2009)

I have tried each of the one that came with the larger can. I ended up with cold fingers. Not really sure what to do with it at this point. I am probably just going to buy another of the smaller cans in the mean time.

I would guess that I can't just get any tips some where?

I am also going to be that I couldn't rip the tip out of a new can that fits (after it is empty of course) and some how fix it on one (or both) of the other cans?


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

Generally, the tip on the can itself is fairly universal and can fill most lighters. I've only ever used the others for purging. The fill nipples are usually the same, but since different lighters have different openings, some need different tips to purge. Did you try to fill it with just the nipple on the can?


----------



## CrashTECH (Jul 8, 2009)

I will try that when I get home. I think I did but got cold fingers in the process. I might be able to carefully. The "nipple" (I assume you are referring to the metal part on the can itself) seems to move around a lot rather than just vertical motion to depress and release the butane.


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

Nipple = Fill Nozzle


----------



## CrashTECH (Jul 8, 2009)

I tried without any tips and it didn't seem to work. Which is unfortunate. I guess I will just buy another can and use it up (carefully) and remove the tip from it when it is used up and try to use the other cans later.


----------

